# Minotavros: Finished



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello slingshooters,
I've just started working at this big cypress fork. I still don't know which shape it will take, I'm going to follow the shape of the fork itself and trying to give it justice. This is the first one that I carve with my new Iwasaki rasps that a very good friend of mine, an SSF member too, has sent me. First: hand-saw, knife and traditional bastard rasp.......a lot of work. I will post new pics soon. Ah! I was forgetting to tell her name: she's "Minotavros".
Thanks for watching,
Bob.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

looks awesome can't wait to see it finished
your work is amazing buddy


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

It is already an excellent one ... It will be a stunner for sure







Presently I'm working more with my little axe, a nice carving partner of the pocket knife and hand saw.
Your skills are amazing!!
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> It is already an excellent one ... It will be a stunner for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one comes from the same tree I sent you a fork. The quercus suber is still waiting.....but I guess it will be the next one, I'm ready now. A little axe is a good choice. Cheers Hugo and take it easy! Bob


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the straight sides of the forks very much! This is going to be a good one, I can tell


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

It is already taking shape...a beautiful piece of raw material and an even better fork. I like the way you show the sequence from start to where you are now. As always...beautiful work.


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

looking great


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks great! Just let the wood speak to YOU!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Neat! -- Tex


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Bob

It will be another work of art, I'm sure.

a hug ..... Alf


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates. Finally, this is the shape of the frame, now sandpaper and camellia oil to finish. More pics soon. Cheers, Bob


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow awesome job, the before and after photos are the best, Thanks mr.teh


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Another Bob Fionda classic...beautiful form!,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like that one. What a talent you have, Bob! I would surely have passed that one up if I saw it in the woods.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Thanks mates. Finally, this is the shape of the frame, now sandpaper and camellia oil to finish. More pics soon. Cheers, Bob


Awesome, awesome work!!!! Brilliant design


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

the chunkapult man said:


> looks awesome can't wait to see it finished
> your work is amazing buddy


that has to be one of the best avatar pics i have seen in agers clasic mate


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

when i saw the first pic of the fork i thought what the **** is he going to do with that and then by the last pic i was truly a beleiver, it looks like it will be a really nice one


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

That one has a ton of character!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody, here they are the ultimate pictures of the Minotavros. Finished with very fine sandpaper and some hands of camellia oil. I hope you like it. Thanks for watching, Bob.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Very sweet Bob. Love your work.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A wonderful piece of work. Your eye for ergonomics is right on. To take a chunk of wood as such and with vision turn it into such a beautiful creation, well sir, you are a master artisan. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats amazing lovely workmanship


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely finished

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just impressive, Bob -- Hai superato te stesso!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thats a great slingshot. and some nice carving skill.
thx 4 sharing.

greetings


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

What do you say at this point about this guy's work? You're the man, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I really want to thank you all for your feedbacks and nice words you have spent on my work. You're all great guys and give me fuel to keep on doing. Cheers, Bob


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Without a doubt one of the best looking naturals i´ve seen so far!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic work once again Bob!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow Bob, that is amazing! i love that fork so much it's not even funny!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates....







actually I like it too.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

You found a beautiful slinger in there









Cheers
AL


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Keep it up Bob. Looks great!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great!
You have some kind of feeling for the soul of the wood. And your work makes the soul visible to us!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

torsten said:


> Great!
> You have some kind of feeling for the soul of the wood. And your work makes the soul visible to us!
> 
> Regards
> Torsten


Thanks Torsten, this is what I really feel when I'm in front of a branch. I like your understanding.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...and thanks again to Allen and Beanflip for the kind words.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now there is one I really LOVE!!!!!!!! Awesome work as usual Bob. Es sonno buono!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------

